# BELGRADE | Belgrade Waterfront Project | U/C



## GorBra (May 5, 2020)

Belgrade Waterfront, known in Serbian as Belgrade on Water (Београд на води / Beograd na vodi), is an urban renewal development project headed by the Government of Serbia aimed at improving Belgrade's cityscape and economy by revitalizing the Sava amphitheater, a neglected stretch of land on the right bank of the Sava river, between the Belgrade Fair and Branko's bridge. It was started in 2014 with the reconstruction of the Belgrade Cooperative building, which was finished in June of the same year. It is the second largest mixed use complex under construction in Europe, just after Minsk Mir (Minsk World) worth 3.5 billion dollars. It will have 6.000 apartments, seven hotels including W Hotel and St Regis, 2000 offices, largest shopping mall in South East Europe and other public buildings like libraries, kinder gardens and museums. It was announced on 15 March 2015 that the Phase I apartments in BW Residences, a premium riverside residential development, will be launched for sale. These two towers will each have around 20 floors, consisting of 296 apartment units, and construction started in October 2015.


----------



## GorBra (May 5, 2020)

Belgrade Waterfront, known in Serbian as Belgrade on Water (Београд на води / Beograd na vodi), is an urban renewal development project headed by the Government of Serbia aimed at improving Belgrade's cityscape and economy by revitalizing the Sava amphitheater, a neglected stretch of land on the right bank of the Sava river, between the Belgrade Fair and Branko's bridge. It was started in 2014 with the reconstruction of the Belgrade Cooperative building, which was finished in June of the same year. It is the second largest mixed use complex under construction in Europe, just after Minsk Mir (Minsk World) worth 3.5 billion dollars. It will have 6.000 apartments, seven hotels including W Hotel and St Regis, 2000 offices, largest shopping mall in South East Europe and other public buildings like libraries, kinder gardens and museums. It was announced on 15 March 2015 that the Phase I apartments in BW Residences, a premium riverside residential development, will be launched for sale. These two towers will each have around 20 floors, consisting of 296 apartment units, and construction started in October 2015.


----------



## GorBra (May 5, 2020)

*Belgrade Waterfront, BW METROPOLITAN - Ground floor started*

New building in a new settlement "Belgrade Waterfront" in Belgrade, Serbia - BV METROPOLITAN. It is located next to the Sava Bridge. Construction of the Ground Floor has begun. The building will house 325 apartments. We follow the construction.


----------



## GorBra (May 5, 2020)

*BW GALERIA - New Shopping Mall*

A new shopping center is being built in Belgrade Waterfront as part of the project. It should be completed by the end of 2020, when it will be open. It will be the largest shopping mall in the Balkans. We walked around it to see how the works were going. We follow the construction.


----------



## GorBra (May 5, 2020)

*BW ARCADIA - 6th floor, BW AURORA - 1st floor*

A new settlement BELGRADE WATERFRONT is being built in Belgrade, Serbia. We are monitoring the construction two new buildings BW ARCADIA and BW AURORA.


----------



## GorBra (May 5, 2020)

We walked along the Promenade from the Belgrade Tower to the Pasarela below Kalemegdan fortress


----------



## Uros01 (Sep 27, 2016)

obožavam Beograd 💙💙💙


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Some new drone shots































































by @SkyscrapersSerbia


----------



## 3D puzzles (Mar 14, 2021)

Any recent photos of that horrendous square in front of the old train station?


----------

